

Tell HN: Can you figure out what type of attack it is? - bgurupra
http://www.tcs.com/

======
bgurupra
Here is the link to HTML source -> <http://pastie.org/813615> The ping
requests gives an IP of [216.15.200.140] IP Locator tells the IP Belongs to NY
USA <http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm>

------
skennedy
[http://aruninte.blogspot.com/2010/02/tcscom-hacked-
dnshijack...](http://aruninte.blogspot.com/2010/02/tcscom-hacked-dnshijacking-
abeduk.html)

DNS hijack

------
bgurupra
oh for background [http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/07/indian-it-giant-tata-
co...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/07/indian-it-giant-tata-consultancy-
services-hacked/)

I thought it would be interesting to see if all security geeks could try
figure out how much ever they can when the hack is still on!

